# New Equipment (Show off your new industrial toys)



## Tim Rowland (Sep 10, 2020)

Curious as to what everyone else has added to their kitchens lately.
I guess this will be the thread to show off your newest industrial toys.

I had to show off my new Rational ovens as I have been waiting 13 months from time of corporate approval in install.
Now I just need to figure out some taller legs for the lower oven to raise the stack up.


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2020)

Respect.


----------



## Matus (Sep 10, 2020)

daveb said:


> Respect.


In a kitchen?


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2020)

Rational ovens are the tits. One of the catering venues I use has a bank of about 8 of them. I think the kitchen has 2 different zip codes.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 10, 2020)

daveb said:


> Rational ovens are the tits. One of the catering venues I use has a bank of about 8 of them. I think the kitchen has 2 different zip codes.


The banquet kitchen at one of my old hotels was like that. I think it was 6 rationals and 8 regular convection ovens. Ridiculous space but if I remember correctly we had 75,000 sqft of banquet space. (Renaissance Waverly Hotel) It is actually the hotel that hosts the BLADE show every year. Was really cool to meet so many awesome makers and cook for them. I swear not a single one of them would use the "house" steak knives.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2020)

I love Rationals. Ran them in Germany. Unfortunately, whoever spec'd out my current kitchen seemed to have an affinity for Alto Scam so I'm saddled with a brace of them.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 10, 2020)

ecchef said:


> I love Rationals. Ran them in Germany. Unfortunately, whoever spec'd out my current kitchen seemed to have an affinity for Alto Scam so I'm saddled with a brace of them.



ooof!!! Not a fan of alto-sham either.
Could be worse when I was working on Miami Beach a few years ago I had 2 UNOX ovens, they were a nightmare as the required constant maintenance. I guess just like exotic Italian sports cars and women you just have to keep throwing money at them.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> ooof!!! Not a fan of alto-sham either.
> Could be worse when I was working on Miami Beach a few years ago I had 2 UNOX ovens, they were a nightmare as the required constant maintenance. I guess just like exotic Italian sports cars and women you just have to keep throwing money at them.


I can’t get either of my 1.5 year old altos to read a probe consistently, the hose feature is kinda whack, and I swear to god when I put in settings for dry heat it still puts steam in there.


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2020)

I've never seen an Alto Sham used for anything but a warming rack / hot box. Was going to try and do Thanksgiving Turkeys in one a few years ago but opted to go conventional. Couldn't have effed up turkeys for my old folks.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 10, 2020)

They always look nice till someone cleans the outside with a scratchy scourer...
There are some pretty good cheaper knockoffs of the Rational style ovens now. I see them pop up quite often.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 11, 2020)

Kippington said:


> They always look nice till someone cleans the outside with a scratchy scourer...
> There are some pretty good cheaper knockoffs of the Rational style ovens now. I see them pop up quite often.



Damnit Kipp don't jinx me.
I may have to clean them myself or have my sous chef do it.
Now I need to go message my babies with stainless polish and make sure they are ok.


----------

